# Anyone tired of Halloween by October 31st?



## artsymom83 (Jul 22, 2008)

I hope I don't get stoned by talking like this, but does anyone get tired of Halloween by the time October 31st rolls around? I mean, I absolutely LOVE preparing for three months ahead of time, but by the actual date the fun has kind of worn out. KIND OF! I guess what I am saying is, do any of you miss celebrating Halloween by just carving pumpkins and simply hanging up a paper skeleton? I guess it's how I remember it as a kid... half of me wished I could get back to the basics of Halloween and just enjoy it that one day out of the year, but the other half has to go all out too. Does that even make any sense? Just curious if other Halloween lovers feel the same way. I know Halloween is wonderful, but is it still "magical" like it was when you were younger? Or is it better now? :jol:


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

wow you only prepare in 3 months--what do you do the other 9 months


----------



## HauntedHacienda (Sep 16, 2008)

By the Big Day, I am usually making final Preparations, seeing to last minute details, getting into my Costume and seeing to early ToT's.
The Big Day actually energizes me to get into Christmas, my 2nd Favorite Decorating Holiday behind Halloween.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

I know what you mean. By 11:30 PM on October 31st I'm kinda of sick of Halloween. But by November 1st I'm energized and planning for next Halloween. That half an hour is a bummer though.


----------



## Daddy's Little Corpse (Sep 7, 2006)

Ask me again at 10 or 11 Halloween night when I'm taking down everything I spent the whole day putting up.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Depends on the year....though halloween for me is pretty done by Oct 27th.


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

To answer your question, Hell NO! 
I think you just have to pace yourself. This year I got started earlier than usually do. I'm almost finished with everything I had planned for this year. I'm used to rushing to get everything done on time and getting a little stressed. No matter how much it takes out of me a few days before Halloween I get re-energized and when the big day comes it is al worth it.


----------



## mattie (Sep 16, 2008)

Agreed with the poster above me. But I still wait till the last couple months to build most of my stuff and NO WAY am I tired by the end of the 31st. I just wish i could get at least a couple more hours out of the night. I think you might need to take the halloween off, LOL , and send me your decorations so I can put them to good use. Im pumped up for this year. I auctually missed a couple years in a row , but I got back into it the last year and Im full bore this year.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Not me, I'm out looking for the Halloween sales on November 1st. We even decorate our Christmas tree with a few little skeletons. 
The only thing we don't like is when we get older teens showing up at the door without costumes looking for candy.


----------



## Moon00 (Oct 7, 2007)

Not really, after it's all over and done and I start putting things away I usually am a little tired. However leading up to it and during Trick or Treat night (which is on the 26th for us instead of on Halloween) I don't feel like the fun wears off. I remain excited all the way through and it is just as magical as it was when I was a kid, just in a different way. I agree with djchrisb, I too think you have to pace yourself. We started earlier than usual this year too and made sure that we didn't plan do so much that it would become stressful trying to get everything done in time.


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

I think for most of us, Halloween is in our blood and there's nothing we can do about it. But as far as the "decorating" - and this year being my first year for a "haunt" - I wonder if I'll ever be satisfied enough with what I've done to not worry about projects anymore. Maybe when the eyesight goes and the arthritis comes.....


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

HauntedHacienda said:


> By the Big Day, I am usually making final Preparations, seeing to last minute details, getting into my Costume and seeing to early ToT's.
> The Big Day actually energizes me to get into Christmas, my 2nd Favorite Decorating Holiday behind Halloween.


I'm with you on this one. While I'm up on the ladder getting the Halloween decorations down, I'm also putting the Christmas decorations up. I REALLY HATE taking my Halloween things down, and putting up something else makes it a little more acceptable. It saves time, too...I get very busy toward the end of November going into December.

But get tired of Halloween? Not me. I'd keep my Halloween things up all year if I could.


----------



## Death Wraith (Mar 23, 2006)

Yeah I'm kinda tired of it by the 31st. But this is after running a haunted house for the community the three nights leading up to the 31st, then tearing down all the props from there and setting them up again at my house JUST in time for ToT. The after season sales are a boost as I stock up but when the props are in storage I don't think about Halloween again until maybe late August.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Nope, not me. I think about all the projects I can do when it's over, to me it never ends. I'm constantly pumped about it. It just keeps getting better and better, hence more and more fun. There are so many things I want to do that I haven't done yet, the goal being the ultimate yard haunt ever, and if that day ever comes then we'll talk.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Admittedly, by the time it's over, I'm pretty much ready for a break. I thoroughly enjoy the weeks leading up to Halloween; final preparations, watching the H'ween specials on t.v., scary movies, local haunted attractions, etc.. The tear down and storage takes a couple of days, so once this is done I put it on the back burner until summer.
As much as I enjoy the holiday, it's a stressful time of year, but I'm learning to pace myself and not tackle so many projects, and not to sweat the details. So far, this year has been about the most relaxing and productive in a long time. We're on schedule and I should be finished with everything the week before so we can sit back and relax and really enjoy the night.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Tired of Halloween????.......somebody catch me, I'm about to faint !!!! It's like the end of Nightmare Before Christmas, you start thinking of all the cool stuff you've seen, read, imagined, and are ready to build for the next year. It never gets to be too much for me. My home is setup like Halloween 24/7, basically, I just move everything from inside my house, to the outside, for everyone to see.


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

What tired of Halloween? NEVER! But i do hate tearing everything down.And i am ready for a break once it is all over with, too.


----------



## Systematic Chaos (Sep 7, 2008)

Take time for yourself. See some Haunted Haunts that are open in Oct. Find a corn maze to wonder through. Check into a scary book. Always remember to view Halloween on both sides. Scaring and being scared. I wish I knew other people local as passionate about Halloween as I am. Sure would keep me energized. It's hard to stay focused on something when it's only you doing it.


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

Nope---never burned out of Hallowe'en! I'm not a Christmas (or Yule) fan, nor do I really care about any other "Holy Day" other than Beltaine (woohoo for parties and dancing around MayPoles!). 

I'm sure that in November I'll be starting my props for next year.


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

I think Systematic Chaos is right, you need to get back to the fun of it, I am NEVER tired of Halloween! Actually at the end of the night I am alittle bummed that it is over, and jump on Haunt Forum to see what I wanna start working on next haha,
You should have a scary-movie-a-thon or maybe just don't do so much this year.
Back to basics might be just what you need.


----------



## Mobile Mayhem (Jul 4, 2007)

sharpobject said:


> I think for most of us, Halloween is in our blood and there's nothing we can do about it. But as far as the "decorating" - and this year being my first year for a "haunt" - I wonder if I'll ever be satisfied enough with what I've done to not worry about projects anymore. Maybe when the eyesight goes and the arthritis comes.....


Exactly!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

There's lots of good insight posted here...

I think that it's important to listen to ourselves and take on the amount of decorating/work/projects that is right for us and our lifestyles. This is different for everybody!

It's easy to put too much pressure on ourselves for the next great prop, theme or scene... and if not careful, we can wind up stressed out instead of getting enjoyment from it.

Some folks seem to have never-ending energy and time. And that's fantastic!!! But others are more low key, and that's great too.

What's important is creating a great atmosphere and fun for people to enjoy, including ourselves! It doesn't matter how big or elaborate it is, it's joining in the fun. Relax and enjoy!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Yes but by Nov 1st I am ready to start building again.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I am actually ready for it to be over by the end of the night.
I always take everything down the next day since I have had stuff up for the entire month. Time to move on. LOL!

If you feel pressure and are not enjoying yourself, then it is time to scale back some.

I think most of us get caught up seeing what everybody else is doing. I know I want to do more when I see the fantastic ideas on here but I am not willing to work on projects all year long.... So my little garage haunt will have to do. The neighbors enjoy and look forward to it. I do my set-up the night before and the day of 10/31 so I am usually wiped by the time the ToTs show up.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

I'm truly obsessed with halloween. I wear my halloween shirt and socks and jewelry in all months of the year and am always thinking of some prop I can make. By the time the store decides to bring out their own props I've been working on halloween for months and months. I can talk forever about halloween, there has been times I've talked so long my mouth starts to hurt lol. I never get tired of it, not in anyway.I always want to make my haunt better and better!


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Systematic Chaos said:


> Take time for yourself. See some Haunted Haunts that are open in Oct. Find a corn maze to wonder through. Check into a scary book. Always remember to view Halloween on both sides. Scaring and being scared. I wish I knew other people local as passionate about Halloween as I am. Sure would keep me energized. It's hard to stay focused on something when it's only you doing it.


You're lucky I live in Wichita then...We've been building props for this year since about April, I think.

And, I adore a good corn maze...


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Ill be honest. Last year YES i was ready for it to be over the whole last week of Oct. I put my first outdoor display out, was working 10-12 hours a day and some saturdays from Aug-Dec. I was building most of this using power tools for the first time. I had just moved into a new home and had no idea how to decorate the inside since the old stuff just dindt work in the new place. I was also planning a costume party and helping out at my kids school for their halloween thing. Luckily my mother came down to help with the decorating last year or Ill be honest it would have looked like crap. I had put up scene setters on teh walls and that was it. She came in and put everything out to make it look amazing. The party went well and after all the fantastic comments I got on halloween night I was jazzed to start again for next year and make it even better than last year. Im still excited so far this year, but I am alot farther ahead than I was last year. The only part Im dreading is putting it all away LOL.


----------



## Night Owl (Feb 28, 2008)

turtle2778 said:


> The only part Im dreading is putting it all away LOL.


Testify, Turtle. Testify.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I will want to take a vacation.

I get so tired out...My own fault, love the phone conversations from the folks ordering.
But come Nov, look forward (no phones ringing) silence.

And I do loose my voice in Oct. I guess I'm quit comical to listen to....(puberty I guess?) LOL


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Not tired of it...wishing it would last more..Oct 31st (Nov 1st for me this yr )
just means I get to start making more stuff.


----------



## Beth (Sep 27, 2005)

I'm exhausted from July until the night of our Haunt. Then it is all worth while when I hear the screams emitting from the barn!!!!:devil::devil: Reenergizing!!!!!!


----------



## ededdeddy (May 16, 2007)

Never. The thing that makes the most tired is it seems like I start getting ready for Halloween in the middle of November.(when I take stuff down) And I'm still rushing around last week of October trying to get things finished. Where the Hell it the last 11 and a half months go. Guess I shouldn't take that two week break. Sometimes my wife gets sick of it. "How can you be thinking about Halloween in March?" but as the date gets closer she gets more excited. I get the front yard. She gets the the garage, back alley and the inside of the house. How come I get less space? LOL Oh well as long as she puts up with me.


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

I really cant beleive that question was asked. I might get tired of putting props up in the last minute mad scramble but Im never tired of Halloween.


----------



## Great White (Jan 18, 2006)

You'll never duplicate the feeling of Halloween as a kid. It's a "different" kind of fun. That's what makes those memories last all through your life. As an adult, the fun changes a bit. I really don't get sick of it. I think you do have to take it in doses. After Halloween I put it away and don't do anything again until like February. As big as I'm into Halloween, I'm into x-mas the same way. I plan and prep my tree, outside lights usually a yr in advance. Right now you should be enjoying ther season. This is really one of the best times of the year. Sept-23rd thru Oct 31st should be really fun. I do understand your point though. It's getting really popular now. Your Avg house hold has 2.5 props... lol..


----------



## Offwhiteknight (Sep 17, 2008)

I agree, Oct. 1 through Dec. 31 is a great time of year. My wife has been getting sick of hearing me talk about the cool Halloween stuff I've been finding on the Internet (thanks guys!), but she'll be right there in the next few weeks and on Nov. 1 as we try to hit the day after sales.

I sometimes sit outside with my 8 month old daughter and I imagine where I might put various decorations...mostly for Halloween now, but Christmas too. A lot of daydreaming while bouncing litte Lorelei on my knee about skulls and tombstones and scarecrows...

So *I* don't get sick of it...the people around us will, but hey, we all have to compromise, right?

My four favorite days...Talk Like A Pirate Day, my birthday, Halloween and Christmas...this is the best time of the year!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

I guess when you become a home haunter, that's when you start raising the bar on Halloween decorations/props or creating a "look" or atmosphere. Even twenty years ago when I loved Halloween as much as I do this very moment, I had just a few Halloween decoratons up in the windows and the inside of the house decorated with a few ceramic pieces that I made. Of course, when you have access to the internet and can check out a website that is a chockful of info (hence, HF) not only does it becomes an addiction, but the ideas are plentiful and overwhelming at the same time. You can't help but to improve on things to make them bigger and/or better. 

Last year I created a lot of things to give the inside of my house a more gothic look. I was on overload mode. Even though I was tired most of the time, I didn't care. This was my holiday and I was celebrating it my way. When the adrenaline starts kicking in, I just go with it until I crash and burn. One thing I did do last year was take in the sites, hosted a Pokeno Halloween Party for the first time, went on a haunted maze, and attended a Halloween party and took more time to watch Halloween specials and movies. I wanted to have as much fun with the holiday as I did working it.

This year I promised myself that I would only make a few Halloween props and not put myself under a lot of pressure. I agree with the above posts that you do need to take time out and relax a bit to enjoy the surroundings we create. A lot of my stuff goes out on Halloween day and that stuff comes in Halloween night. Yes, I'm beat when it comes time to bring it in (I think not only am I tired but depressed because it's over). But, I have to work Christmas just as hard so when it comes to Halloween

One thing I do enjoy doing on November 1st (in the late morning) is sitting with the hubby and reminising about the TOTs, their costumes, the neighbors that also enjoy coming over for a drink or snack and the unsuspecting surprises that happen that day. It makes it all worth it. 

When it comes to Christmas, I love the music and decorating the tree and house and the smell of cookies baking, but I don't get the same feeling that I do when it comes to Halloween. For Halloween, I decorate the house and make/buy props for me. Christmas - I have to buy presents for people other people. Not to sound like a scrooge - but sometimes I feel we have to buy presents for people who don't need them, or already have it and it winds up in a closet somewhere. I'll take the burn-out of Halloween anytime over Christmas.


----------

